#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Trampolines For Kids?

## kmart

The missus wants to buy a "kiddies safety trampoline" for the boy, who is a very active 21 months old.

The picture and blurb for the item looks okay, but I am googling quite a few negative things about injuries sustained by kids using these things. Is this just over-protective negative reporting, or should I not bother with the trampoline thing at all? If you have any experience, please share.

----------


## somtamslap

> Is this just over-protective negative reporting


 Probably - although don't take that as gospel obviously.

Trampolines are VERY popular in the UK now - every other garden seems to have one.

----------


## Mid

> the boy, who is a very active 21 months old.


so let him play , get hurt , learn and grow up without the swaddling in cotton wool .

----------


## aging one

> so let him play , get hurt , learn and grow up without the swaddling in cotton wool .


unsupervised its just too dangerous. Even the smaller ones. One neck injury and you will be caring for a paralysed child the rest of your lives.  

A parent who knows how to spot for the child should be there.  But its a great toy.

----------


## VocalNeal

Usually I'm a "let them climb trees ' kinda guy but it appears that trampolines are not as safe as one would think. 

Trampolines are no place for kids, docs warn - NBC News.com

----------


## Pragmatic

> The missus wants to buy a "kiddies safety trampoline" for the boy, who is a very active 21 months old.


Go play football with him. Show me a boy aged 21 months that ain't active.

----------


## jamescollister

When in Australia our kids loved them, I was more worried about the burning Victorian summer sun as they jumped than hurting themselves.
Open ones you need to watch, but the netted ones seem very safe, have more fear of the kids slipping on wet tiles. jim

----------


## kmart

> Originally Posted by kmart
> 
> The missus wants to buy a "kiddies safety trampoline" for the boy, who is a very active 21 months old.
> 
> 
> Go play football with him. Show me a boy aged 21 months that ain't active.


Yep, better idea. The missus I think just wants a trampoline for him to save the sofa and other furniture that he enjoys jumping up and down on.  :bananaman: 

The thing would probably take up too much room in the garden anyhow. A friend of mine just recently informed me that his kid bit right through his own tongue on a trampoline last year..
Think I won't bother actually. Thanks for the input though. :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

All the same, sooner or later they will play on a friend's tramp so you need to give them rules for how to do it : Firstly....only one person on it at any time.

----------


## Chittychangchang

We have had a 14 ft diameter trampoline with safety net enclosure for 6 years in our garden. It has been the best investment in our children's health i have made.
They spend hours on it, it's fun for parents also and good exercise.
Try a somersault! happy days!
The netted enclosures tend to need replacing every couple of years due to damage.
CCC

----------


## rickschoppers

DO NOT get a trampoline. I had one for my boys and two broken arms and a broken collar bone later, we sold it.

Too expensive, and what about the friends that will want to jump?

----------


## Chittychangchang

> DO NOT get a trampoline. I had one for my boys and two broken arms and a broken collar bone later, we sold it.
> 
> Too expensive, and what about the friends that will want to jump?


Bad luck!!!

Different strokes and all that cal!

We've had up to 6/7 kid messing about on the trampoline at the same time.
However, there has been some pretty strict parental supervision and involement by yours truly. 
I would not trust a trampolline full of children Thai style.

CCC

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Yes, all injuries were unsupervised after years of use.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> ^
> Yes, all injuries were unsupervised after years of use.


They are the worst injuries!
When you've done everything preventitive, educated as well as you can.
Sods law! Bites your bum.
Horrible as a parent, but that's life.

CCC

----------


## withnallstoke

I suggest hiring a fat person for the kids to practice on.

This way they have an adult there at all times whilst learning the rudiments of bouncing and balance.

----------


## kingwilly

Make your own trampoline with a bed frame with the base taken out and a tarp stretched across it.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Make your own trampoline with a bed frame with the base taken out and a tarp stretched across it.


Or rack up a fat bloke.

----------


## kingwilly

Congratulations on your 10,050th post, ya fat bastard.

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Cheers.

It's quite hard posting whilst stretched out on a bed frame with kids jumping on me.

----------


## misskit

My family had a trampoline when I was growing up. Over the years, it got more use than all our other toys, bikes and motor scooters combined. We had rules which kept injuries to minor ones.

----------


## withnallstoke

> We had rules which kept injuries to minor ones.


Because you were small.  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Yes, we were minors, so only minor injuries.  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

*Ohhhh, thats gonna be ugly*

----------


## AndyCap

Our neighbors had one, banned my kids using it after a lot of small injuries, the 6 year old still managed to break his arm while messing about with others on it. If you don't have the safety net people will get hurt, as mentioned by others it all kicks off when a gang start bouncing together, trying to bounce one another off.

----------


## AndyCap

I nearly wrote toss one another off, thank god I spotted that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Would explain the broken arm either way!...heh...

----------


## BigRed

most used toy you can buy, need the netting though.

----------


## leemo

I have no ploplem with those trampoline thingies where the kids wear a harness. There's one at the end of Jomtien Beach Night Market, we put our <2-yr-old on with no fuss, he loves being thrown every which way and all looks safe enough. 

Cost is a whopping 50bt for 5 minutes, but they let the kids stay on as long as there isn't someone waiting to get on, which is fair enough and ours never gets less than till he's had enough.

----------


## Kurgen

I was in the garden furniture shop next to Homeworks Pattaya yesterday and noticed they had netted trampolines at good prices.

The largest was 3m diameter for 11,000 baht inc netting.

----------


## forreachingme

We had one for about 6 years in Thailand and Phils, never had an accident out of the small bumps 2 can get. They should use it one at the time it says, but by it's fun and high flying...

Accident normally occur to the visitors of the place not the owners in the statistics !

The Matt fittings are broken, i need a new net, can't find so far in Phils. Kids would love have it back !

It can serve as a crash outdoor bed as well...

We had a net around, first i placed cotton ropes, expensive and lasting few month only, i choose this as i was thinking this will not scratch kids body. After this i purchased sinthetic net to hold stuff on cars, this one was lasting few years...

----------

